# What is the best thing you have heard from people you have arrested?



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Post some of the best lines you've heard from people you have arrested. (or from people who are arrested in your precinct.)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 is right Robin, see:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6082


----------

